# Gateway PC and Windows 8



## Bonzi

What would cause a PC to stall when updating to the point where you have to refresh or reinstall every week or so?

Any clues/ideas?


----------



## aaronleland

Horse porn.


----------



## Bonzi

ewww I hope not - I better start checking his computer!


----------



## waltky

Ya mighta picked up a virus somewhere...

... or some hacker is playin' games with ya...

... or ya might have a hardware issue.


----------



## Mac1958

aaronleland said:


> Horse porn.


uh oh


----------



## Bleipriester

Bonzi said:


> What would cause a PC to stall when updating to the point where you have to refresh or reinstall every week or so?
> 
> Any clues/ideas?


For help, you need to provide more details. What are you updating?


----------



## Bonzi

Bleipriester said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would cause a PC to stall when updating to the point where you have to refresh or reinstall every week or so?
> 
> Any clues/ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> For help, you need to provide more details. What are you updating?
Click to expand...


It's just trying to do the normal periodic "windows updates" - but every time it is done with that, it will say "diagnosing PC", then go back to the Gateway symbol and just sits there - for 15-20 minutes doing nothing.....


----------



## Bonzi

waltky said:


> Ya mighta picked up a virus somewhere...
> 
> ... or some hacker is playin' games with ya...
> 
> ... or ya might have a hardware issue.



Yeah he is not good about running his virus scan.  Drives me nuts cause guess who pays for it!


----------



## jon_berzerk

sounds like some sort of add on


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Yep...that is Windows 8 legendary auto repair loop. Lots' of people have experienced this with Windows 8.
Likley the problem is in the MBR (master boot record). This is not something you can likely fix yourself. It is possible, but if you have no knowledge or experience of getting to the command prompt, and making adjustments to your BIOS - you should just take it to the Geek Squad and pay the $30.
  fdisk /MBR command will probably fix it. But you have to be able to boot the PC into the command prompt BEFORE Windows loads.
To do that....
Reboot the computer and repeatedly hit the F8 key...you should get to a black screen that gives you some boot options.
One of them is "Command Prompt Only"...choose that.
You will have just a black screen with a > symbol and a blinking prompt.
type FDISK /MBR (note: there is a space after FDISK)
It will only pause for a brief second and the prompt will return. Hold the power button until the computer restarts, and that should fix it. If not, there are BIOS adjustments you can make...but I would not recommend going there. Take it somewhere to get it fixed.


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yep...that is Windows 8 legendary auto repair loop. Lots' of people have experienced this with Windows 8.
> Likley the problem is in the MBR (master boot record). This is not something you can likely fix yourself. It is possible, but if you have no knowledge or experience of getting to the command prompt, and making adjustments to your BIOS - you should just take it to the Geek Squad and pay the $30.
> fdisk /MBR command will probably fix it. But you have to be able to boot the PC into the command prompt BEFORE Windows loads.
> To do that....
> Reboot the computer and repeatedly hit the F8 key...you should get to a black screen that gives you some boot options.
> One of them is "Command Prompt Only"...choose that.
> You will have just a black screen with a > symbol and a blinking prompt.
> type FDISK /MBR
> It will only pause for a brief second and the prompt will return. Hold the power button until the computer restarts, and that should fix it. If not, there are BIOS adjustments you can make...but I would not recommend going there. Take it somewhere to get it fixed.



Really?  Is that all the Geek Squad charges?  $30?  Is that at Best Buy or Staples?


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yep...that is Windows 8 legendary auto repair loop. Lots' of people have experienced this with Windows 8.
> Likley the problem is in the MBR (master boot record). This is not something you can likely fix yourself. It is possible, but if you have no knowledge or experience of getting to the command prompt, and making adjustments to your BIOS - you should just take it to the Geek Squad and pay the $30.
> fdisk /MBR command will probably fix it. But you have to be able to boot the PC into the command prompt BEFORE Windows loads.
> To do that....
> Reboot the computer and repeatedly hit the F8 key...you should get to a black screen that gives you some boot options.
> One of them is "Command Prompt Only"...choose that.
> You will have just a black screen with a > symbol and a blinking prompt.
> type FDISK /MBR (note: there is a space after FDISK)
> It will only pause for a brief second and the prompt will return. Hold the power button until the computer restarts, and that should fix it. If not, there are BIOS adjustments you can make...but I would not recommend going there. Take it somewhere to get it fixed.


Yeah, type win+r and this in the following window:

shutdown.exe /o /r /f /t 00

Go to Advanced Options, Troubleshoot and pick what you want.


----------



## Bonzi

we were told by Gateway to hold the alt (or is it the control key) and repeatedly tap F9

it worked and does work when we "refresh" but only for a while, once it tries to do the windows update, it seems to get worse everytime.... meaning, the fix doesn't work and we have to fiddle with it and the options....


----------



## Iceweasel

Do you really need to update? Can you just turn it off? That's what I did with XP.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bonzi said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would cause a PC to stall when updating to the point where you have to refresh or reinstall every week or so?
> 
> Any clues/ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> For help, you need to provide more details. What are you updating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just trying to do the normal periodic "windows updates" - but every time it is done with that, it will say "diagnosing PC", then go back to the Gateway symbol and just sits there - for 15-20 minutes doing nothing.....
Click to expand...

Here could be a solution.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...air-loop/e537aab3-325f-41db-9676-f3d32cb7deae

However, I would erase the Disk completely and reinstall Windows. Deletion of partition table and file system.

Download Parted Magic  - MajorGeeks


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> However, I would erase the Disk completely and reinstall Windows. Deletion of partition table and file system.
> 
> Download Parted Magic  - MajorGeeks


I believe this is a new used laptop and she doesn't have the disk.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would cause a PC to stall when updating to the point where you have to refresh or reinstall every week or so?
> 
> Any clues/ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> For help, you need to provide more details. What are you updating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just trying to do the normal periodic "windows updates" - but every time it is done with that, it will say "diagnosing PC", then go back to the Gateway symbol and just sits there - for 15-20 minutes doing nothing.....
Click to expand...

Is it a 1998 model Gateway?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would cause a PC to stall when updating to the point where you have to refresh or reinstall every week or so?
> 
> Any clues/ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> For help, you need to provide more details. What are you updating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just trying to do the normal periodic "windows updates" - but every time it is done with that, it will say "diagnosing PC", then go back to the Gateway symbol and just sits there - for 15-20 minutes doing nothing.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it a 1998 model Gateway?
Click to expand...


oh stop!  no but it was super cheap....


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would erase the Disk completely and reinstall Windows. Deletion of partition table and file system.
> 
> Download Parted Magic  - MajorGeeks
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is a new used laptop and she doesn't have the disk.
Click to expand...

In the OP she says she reinstalled the system several time so far.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would cause a PC to stall when updating to the point where you have to refresh or reinstall every week or so?
> 
> Any clues/ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> For help, you need to provide more details. What are you updating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just trying to do the normal periodic "windows updates" - but every time it is done with that, it will say "diagnosing PC", then go back to the Gateway symbol and just sits there - for 15-20 minutes doing nothing.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it a 1998 model Gateway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh stop!  no but it was super cheap....
Click to expand...

I had a Gateway 1998 model till 2002, then electricity struck the phone box and burned the mudder board..


----------



## Bonzi

I'd still use Windows 3.1 if I could... never found an OS I liked any better.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would erase the Disk completely and reinstall Windows. Deletion of partition table and file system.
> 
> Download Parted Magic  - MajorGeeks
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is a new used laptop and she doesn't have the disk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the OP she says she reinstalled the system several time so far.
Click to expand...

Yesterday she didn't have a disk, must be hubby's computer.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...that is Windows 8 legendary auto repair loop. Lots' of people have experienced this with Windows 8.
> Likley the problem is in the MBR (master boot record). This is not something you can likely fix yourself. It is possible, but if you have no knowledge or experience of getting to the command prompt, and making adjustments to your BIOS - you should just take it to the Geek Squad and pay the $30.
> fdisk /MBR command will probably fix it. But you have to be able to boot the PC into the command prompt BEFORE Windows loads.
> To do that....
> Reboot the computer and repeatedly hit the F8 key...you should get to a black screen that gives you some boot options.
> One of them is "Command Prompt Only"...choose that.
> You will have just a black screen with a > symbol and a blinking prompt.
> type FDISK /MBR
> It will only pause for a brief second and the prompt will return. Hold the power button until the computer restarts, and that should fix it. If not, there are BIOS adjustments you can make...but I would not recommend going there. Take it somewhere to get it fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Is that all the Geek Squad charges?  $30?  Is that at Best Buy or Staples?
Click to expand...


Actually I have no idea...that was a guess. I have never used them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> we were told by Gateway to hold the alt (or is it the control key) and repeatedly tap F9
> 
> it worked and does work when we "refresh" but only for a while, once it tries to do the windows update, it seems to get worse everytime.... meaning, the fix doesn't work and we have to fiddle with it and the options....



Exactly. It is a known issue with Windows 8 that, as Blie alludes to - is not likely to be fixed permanently without a reinstall. I have done the fdisk /mbr and it fixes the problem...but only until it happens again.
 If it was me...I would update to Win 10 and use the program that Ringel has given to folks to stop all of the spying that Win 10 does. 
That program worked flawlessly for me... shout to Ringel for finding that jewel. (what is it again Ringel05 ?)


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> we were told by Gateway to hold the alt (or is it the control key) and repeatedly tap F9
> 
> it worked and does work when we "refresh" but only for a while, once it tries to do the windows update, it seems to get worse everytime.... meaning, the fix doesn't work and we have to fiddle with it and the options....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It is a known issue with Windows 8 that, as Blie alludes to - is not likely to be fixed permanently without a reinstall. I have done the fdisk /mbr and it fixes the problem...but only until it happens again.
> If it was me...I would update to Win 10 and use the program that Ringel has given to folks to stop all of the spying that Win 10 does.
> That program worked flawlessly for me... shout to Ringel for finding that jewel. (what is it again Ringel05 ?)
Click to expand...


Okie - I'll see if hubby will let me tinker with it.  He may just decide to get a new computer.
Do they all come with Win10 now?


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would erase the Disk completely and reinstall Windows. Deletion of partition table and file system.
> 
> Download Parted Magic  - MajorGeeks
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is a new used laptop and she doesn't have the disk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the OP she says she reinstalled the system several time so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday she didn't have a disk, must be hubby's computer.
Click to expand...


well I don't "reinstall" I "refresh" or "restore" - I have no disk.  It did not come with one.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would erase the Disk completely and reinstall Windows. Deletion of partition table and file system.
> 
> Download Parted Magic  - MajorGeeks
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is a new used laptop and she doesn't have the disk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the OP she says she reinstalled the system several time so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday she didn't have a disk, must be hubby's computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I don't "reinstall" I "refresh" or "restore" - I have no disk.  It did not come with one.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear it. I'm using Linux and have no need.


----------



## Bonzi

Can you buy a store bought computer with Linux?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> Can you buy a store bought computer with Linux?



Yes but they are expensive...this is a good place to buy from..Made in the USA in California...I have one of their boxes... www.zareason.com


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> Can you buy a store bought computer with Linux?


Not brink and mortar unless a geek installs it. They do have them available online but I won't bother. I bought a i7 machine and installed it. Like Mac, they do the same stuff, just different buttons to push. Firefox on this is like Firefox on Windows.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> we were told by Gateway to hold the alt (or is it the control key) and repeatedly tap F9
> 
> it worked and does work when we "refresh" but only for a while, once it tries to do the windows update, it seems to get worse everytime.... meaning, the fix doesn't work and we have to fiddle with it and the options....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It is a known issue with Windows 8 that, as Blie alludes to - is not likely to be fixed permanently without a reinstall. I have done the fdisk /mbr and it fixes the problem...but only until it happens again.
> If it was me...I would update to Win 10 and use the program that Ringel has given to folks to stop all of the spying that Win 10 does.
> That program worked flawlessly for me... shout to Ringel for finding that jewel. (what is it again Ringel05 ?)
Click to expand...

It's basically a batch file that tells Windows firewall to block Windows telemetry.  
Downloads / Other / Block Telemetry Rules file for Windows 10


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> What would cause a PC to stall when updating to the point where you have to refresh or reinstall every week or so?
> 
> Any clues/ideas?



I would call Geek Squad and wouldn't try messing with any of it myself.


----------



## Ringel05

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> we were told by Gateway to hold the alt (or is it the control key) and repeatedly tap F9
> 
> it worked and does work when we "refresh" but only for a while, once it tries to do the windows update, it seems to get worse everytime.... meaning, the fix doesn't work and we have to fiddle with it and the options....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It is a known issue with Windows 8 that, as Blie alludes to - is not likely to be fixed permanently without a reinstall. I have done the fdisk /mbr and it fixes the problem...but only until it happens again.
> If it was me...I would update to Win 10 and use the program that Ringel has given to folks to stop all of the spying that Win 10 does.
> That program worked flawlessly for me... shout to Ringel for finding that jewel. (what is it again Ringel05 ?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okie - I'll see if hubby will let me tinker with it.  He may just decide to get a new computer.
> Do they all come with Win10 now?
Click to expand...

Many companies have an online outlet for scratch and dent, refurbished, most of those will come with Window 10 now but some will come with 8.1.


----------



## ChrisL

Why wouldn't you people advise her to seek professional help if she doesn't know what she's doing.  She could accidentally make things even worse.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Why wouldn't you people advise her to seek professional help if she doesn't know what she's doing.  She could accidentally make things even worse.



I told her she should go to the Geek Squad right off the bat, as well as update to Win 10 (With Ringelo5's program that blacks M$'s spying ways) - or buy a new computer with a link.
?


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you people advise her to seek professional help if she doesn't know what she's doing.  She could accidentally make things even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told her she should go to the Geek Squad right off the bat, as well as update to Win 10 (With Ringelo5's program that blacks M$'s spying ways) - or buy a new computer with a link.
> ?
Click to expand...


Well, I didn't necessarily direct that at you.  I haven't read ALL the posts in the thread, but a lot of people are like "Oh, just do this and do that" which I know I wouldn't attempt.  You could accidentally delete something important or mess everything up if you aren't sure about what you're doing.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you people advise her to seek professional help if she doesn't know what she's doing.  She could accidentally make things even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told her she should go to the Geek Squad right off the bat, as well as update to Win 10 (With Ringelo5's program that blacks M$'s spying ways) - or buy a new computer with a link.
> ?
Click to expand...


Blacks?  Lol. I'll assume you mean "blocks."


----------



## Ringel05

Hummmmm, believe it or not it could be a hardware issue, a bad RAM stick, ethernet card going bad, HDD, etc.  Win 8 will try to fix it, fail then go into terminal repair loop trying to fix it and failing.   
If reinstalling the OS doesn't work that's probably the most likely culprit.


----------



## Ringel05

Bonzi said:


> Can you buy a store bought computer with Linux?


Linux is very easy to install if you use one of the big two, Ubuntu or Mint.  The potential problem arises with the age of the machine, the older the machine the less likely the newer Linux releases will work well unless you go with an xfce or kde version.  Those potentially require a little more user configuration after installation.  Also if you're a gamer I'd recommend that for now you stick with Windows though that appears to be changing.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^^

Very "easy" to install.  Yeah right.  Unless you run into some "problem."  

Don't listen to them, Bonz.  Take your computer to a professional.  In my area, Geek Squad will even come out to your home for around $100.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Very "easy" to install.  Yeah right.  Unless you run into some "problem."
> 
> Don't listen to them, Bonz.  Take your computer to a professional.  In my area, Geek Squad will even come out to your home for around $100.


Chris, you're being unnecessarily self fear projecting and negative.  I'm Just offering options based on what's being posted.  She may be much more computer literate or much more willing to try other options than you.  Don't be a stick in the mud because this stuff scares you.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Very "easy" to install.  Yeah right.  Unless you run into some "problem."
> 
> Don't listen to them, Bonz.  Take your computer to a professional.  In my area, Geek Squad will even come out to your home for around $100.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, you're being unnecessarily self fear projecting and negative.  I'm Just offering options based on what's being posted.  She may be much more computer literate or much more willing to try other options than you.  Don't be a stick in the mud because this stuff scares you.
Click to expand...


She's already made it clear that she isn't, I thought.


----------



## ChrisL

I wonder if she's tried running a malware scan.  A year or so ago, I was having a problem, and it was a simple fix. The malware scan took care of it.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Very "easy" to install.  Yeah right.  Unless you run into some "problem."
> 
> Don't listen to them, Bonz.  Take your computer to a professional.  In my area, Geek Squad will even come out to your home for around $100.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, you're being unnecessarily self fear projecting and negative.  I'm Just offering options based on what's being posted.  She may be much more computer literate or much more willing to try other options than you.  Don't be a stick in the mud because this stuff scares you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's already made it clear that she isn't, I thought.
Click to expand...

I wasn't at one time either.  Simply offering solutions, it's up to her to make up her mind whether to use them or not.  If she's uncomfortable with it she'll choose not to try those solutions.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Very "easy" to install.  Yeah right.  Unless you run into some "problem."
> 
> Don't listen to them, Bonz.  Take your computer to a professional.  In my area, Geek Squad will even come out to your home for around $100.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, you're being unnecessarily self fear projecting and negative.  I'm Just offering options based on what's being posted.  She may be much more computer literate or much more willing to try other options than you.  Don't be a stick in the mud because this stuff scares you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's already made it clear that she isn't, I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't at one time either.  Simply offering solutions, it's up to her to make up her mind whether to use them or not.  If she's uncomfortable with it she'll choose not to try those solutions.
Click to expand...


I'm quite sure she's said that she is computer "illiterate."


----------



## ChrisL

Honestly, taking advice from people on the internet is not the smartest idea.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Honestly, taking advice from people on the internet is not the smartest idea.



I would honestly disagree with that. I have gained so much good information on a HUGE variety of things on the internet. The secret is the same as in the real world - consider the source.
An example this week I made my own projection screen. I found a great source for the screen material, and a few tips on building the frame. The result was for $52 I made a screen to the exact size I needed that would cost over $200 to have made.
  As a home brewer, I have received untold tips and help online, and in return now that I am pretty good at it - I help others on the same site.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, taking advice from people on the internet is not the smartest idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would honestly disagree with that. I have gained so much good information on a HUGE variety of things on the internet. The secret is the same as in the real world - consider the source.
> An example this week I made my own projection screen. I found a great source for the screen material, and a few tips on building the frame. The result was for $52 I made a screen to the exact size I needed that would cost over $200 to have made.
> As a home brewer, I have received untold tips and help online, and in return now that I am pretty good at it - I help others on the same site.
Click to expand...


Consider the source?  But on the internet, you don't really know the source.  I think it's always better to ask a person who you can be certain is a professional and knows what he or she is talking about.

A lot of people on the net are just amateurs themselves but like to "feel" important, so they go around giving advice.    True story.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, taking advice from people on the internet is not the smartest idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would honestly disagree with that. I have gained so much good information on a HUGE variety of things on the internet. The secret is the same as in the real world - consider the source.
> An example this week I made my own projection screen. I found a great source for the screen material, and a few tips on building the frame. The result was for $52 I made a screen to the exact size I needed that would cost over $200 to have made.
> As a home brewer, I have received untold tips and help online, and in return now that I am pretty good at it - I help others on the same site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider the source?  But on the internet, you don't really know the source.  I think it's always better to ask a person who you can be certain is a professional and knows what he or she is talking about.
Click to expand...


Sure you do.
And just sayin'....the geek squad are not professionals. Depending on your location, their ratings are abysmal. Consumer Affairs gives them 1 star out of 5. They are underpaid, and there are horror stories everywhere about them. 
   Just sayin


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, taking advice from people on the internet is not the smartest idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would honestly disagree with that. I have gained so much good information on a HUGE variety of things on the internet. The secret is the same as in the real world - consider the source.
> An example this week I made my own projection screen. I found a great source for the screen material, and a few tips on building the frame. The result was for $52 I made a screen to the exact size I needed that would cost over $200 to have made.
> As a home brewer, I have received untold tips and help online, and in return now that I am pretty good at it - I help others on the same site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider the source?  But on the internet, you don't really know the source.  I think it's always better to ask a person who you can be certain is a professional and knows what he or she is talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do.
> And just sayin'....the geek squad are not professionals. Depending on your location, their ratings are abysmal. Consumer Affairs gives them 1 star out of 5. They are underpaid, and there are horror stories everywhere about them.
> Just sayin
Click to expand...


Probably better than listening to strangers online.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, taking advice from people on the internet is not the smartest idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would honestly disagree with that. I have gained so much good information on a HUGE variety of things on the internet. The secret is the same as in the real world - consider the source.
> An example this week I made my own projection screen. I found a great source for the screen material, and a few tips on building the frame. The result was for $52 I made a screen to the exact size I needed that would cost over $200 to have made.
> As a home brewer, I have received untold tips and help online, and in return now that I am pretty good at it - I help others on the same site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider the source?  But on the internet, you don't really know the source.  I think it's always better to ask a person who you can be certain is a professional and knows what he or she is talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do.
> And just sayin'....the geek squad are not professionals. Depending on your location, their ratings are abysmal. Consumer Affairs gives them 1 star out of 5. They are underpaid, and there are horror stories everywhere about them.
> Just sayin
Click to expand...


Sure I do what?  Know anonymous people on the internet?  Lol.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, taking advice from people on the internet is not the smartest idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would honestly disagree with that. I have gained so much good information on a HUGE variety of things on the internet. The secret is the same as in the real world - consider the source.
> An example this week I made my own projection screen. I found a great source for the screen material, and a few tips on building the frame. The result was for $52 I made a screen to the exact size I needed that would cost over $200 to have made.
> As a home brewer, I have received untold tips and help online, and in return now that I am pretty good at it - I help others on the same site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider the source?  But on the internet, you don't really know the source.  I think it's always better to ask a person who you can be certain is a professional and knows what he or she is talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do.
> And just sayin'....the geek squad are not professionals. Depending on your location, their ratings are abysmal. Consumer Affairs gives them 1 star out of 5. They are underpaid, and there are horror stories everywhere about them.
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I do what?  Know anonymous people on the internet?  Lol.
Click to expand...


I mean sure you can trust information on the internet as long as you practice reason.
Would I trust a site I never heard of, and just blindly believe someone I have never talked to? - no as in hell no. But trust someone I have talked to many times and seen their post for years? To an extent yes.
Would I give Ringel or Bliepreister my social security number or bank account login..well no...but I have used advice from both of them on occasion, and perhaps they have used mine also. 
 If you are reasonably intelligent and are not gullible, and research something - you can trust information on the net equally in the real world.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, taking advice from people on the internet is not the smartest idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would honestly disagree with that. I have gained so much good information on a HUGE variety of things on the internet. The secret is the same as in the real world - consider the source.
> An example this week I made my own projection screen. I found a great source for the screen material, and a few tips on building the frame. The result was for $52 I made a screen to the exact size I needed that would cost over $200 to have made.
> As a home brewer, I have received untold tips and help online, and in return now that I am pretty good at it - I help others on the same site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider the source?  But on the internet, you don't really know the source.  I think it's always better to ask a person who you can be certain is a professional and knows what he or she is talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do.
> And just sayin'....the geek squad are not professionals. Depending on your location, their ratings are abysmal. Consumer Affairs gives them 1 star out of 5. They are underpaid, and there are horror stories everywhere about them.
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I do what?  Know anonymous people on the internet?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean sure you can trust information on the internet as long as you practice reason.
> Would I trust a site I never heard of, and just blindly believe someone I have never talked to? - no as in hell no. But trust someone I have talked to many times and seen their post for years? To an extent yes.
> Would I give Ringel or Bliepreister my social security number or bank account login..well no...but I have used advice from both of them on occasion, and perhaps they have used mine also.
> If you are reasonably intelligent and are not gullible, and research something - you can trust information on the net equally in the real world.
Click to expand...


Not at THIS place!  Lol.  There are a bunch of  here.


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, taking advice from people on the internet is not the smartest idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would honestly disagree with that. I have gained so much good information on a HUGE variety of things on the internet. The secret is the same as in the real world - consider the source.
> An example this week I made my own projection screen. I found a great source for the screen material, and a few tips on building the frame. The result was for $52 I made a screen to the exact size I needed that would cost over $200 to have made.
> As a home brewer, I have received untold tips and help online, and in return now that I am pretty good at it - I help others on the same site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider the source?  But on the internet, you don't really know the source.  I think it's always better to ask a person who you can be certain is a professional and knows what he or she is talking about.
> 
> A lot of people on the net are just amateurs themselves but like to "feel" important, so they go around giving advice.    True story.
Click to expand...

Your problem is one of discernment. When you read things or talk to people you should be able to determine whether they know what they are talking about. I've saved myself many thousands by learning from people online and have shared what I know.

As far as a computer goes, back up your data and you won't have to get stressed over it. A hard drive can fail any time, regardless of age. But repair shops are there for people who prefer not digging in. 

I blame Microsoft for a lot of this. Unbelievable the shit sprayed all over the place to run programs. Mac and Linux is much more straight forward. They can have issues too but generally don't get a wild hair for no apparent reason.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, personally, I might take advice about recipes, cooking and other things like that, but computer issues?  No way.  I would like to see some "credentials" first.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Why wouldn't you people advise her to seek professional help if she doesn't know what she's doing.  She could accidentally make things even worse.


Oh, she asked us and not the Geek Squad.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you people advise her to seek professional help if she doesn't know what she's doing.  She could accidentally make things even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she asked us and not the Geek Squad.
Click to expand...


Well, I already know you're a nut.  If she takes advice from you, she is probably going to ruin her computer.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

My advice would be not to ask people online for advice concerning anything important.


----------



## ChrisL

Besides, if Geek Squad fixes it, you have a GUARANTEE.  With you guys, not so much.  Lol.   

Geek Squad Services - Best Buy


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you people advise her to seek professional help if she doesn't know what she's doing.  She could accidentally make things even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she asked us and not the Geek Squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I already know you're a nut.  If she takes advice from you, she is probably going to ruin her computer.  Lol.
Click to expand...

When it comes to computers, people like you are blinkered. No Geek Squad can help. You would rather pay 100 bucks to make the Geek Squad reestablish power supply by plugging in the power cable than put a question online for free?


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you people advise her to seek professional help if she doesn't know what she's doing.  She could accidentally make things even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she asked us and not the Geek Squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I already know you're a nut.  If she takes advice from you, she is probably going to ruin her computer.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes to computers, people like you are blinkered. No Geek Squad can help. You would rather pay 100 bucks to make the Geek Squad reestablish power supply by plugging in the power cable than put a question online for free?
Click to expand...


What???  You're crazy.  That is not her problem, obviously.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you people advise her to seek professional help if she doesn't know what she's doing.  She could accidentally make things even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she asked us and not the Geek Squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I already know you're a nut.  If she takes advice from you, she is probably going to ruin her computer.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes to computers, people like you are blinkered. No Geek Squad can help. You would rather pay 100 bucks to make the Geek Squad reestablish power supply by plugging in the power cable than put a question online for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What???  You're crazy.  That is not her problem, obviously.
Click to expand...

The question is for you.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you people advise her to seek professional help if she doesn't know what she's doing.  She could accidentally make things even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she asked us and not the Geek Squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I already know you're a nut.  If she takes advice from you, she is probably going to ruin her computer.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes to computers, people like you are blinkered. No Geek Squad can help. You would rather pay 100 bucks to make the Geek Squad reestablish power supply by plugging in the power cable than put a question online for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What???  You're crazy.  That is not her problem, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is for you.
Click to expand...


I don't need Geek Squad to know to plug my computer in, tard.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she asked us and not the Geek Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I already know you're a nut.  If she takes advice from you, she is probably going to ruin her computer.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes to computers, people like you are blinkered. No Geek Squad can help. You would rather pay 100 bucks to make the Geek Squad reestablish power supply by plugging in the power cable than put a question online for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What???  You're crazy.  That is not her problem, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need Geek Squad to know to plug my computer in, tard.
Click to expand...

It just an example, smarty.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I already know you're a nut.  If she takes advice from you, she is probably going to ruin her computer.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to computers, people like you are blinkered. No Geek Squad can help. You would rather pay 100 bucks to make the Geek Squad reestablish power supply by plugging in the power cable than put a question online for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What???  You're crazy.  That is not her problem, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need Geek Squad to know to plug my computer in, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just an example, smarty.
Click to expand...


A bad example.  The fact of the matter is, you are probably an amateur who just feels "important" giving advice.  You probably have no credentials at all.  Anyone with half a brain would consult a professional to take care of a serious computer matter because, as I said, a professional's work is guaranteed and they have the credentials and the education to take care of more complicated matters.  If a mistake is made, THEY are held responsible.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> A bad example.  The fact of the matter is, you are probably an amateur who just feels "important" giving advice.  You probably have no credentials at all.  Anyone with half a brain would consult a professional to take care of a serious computer matter because, as I said, a professional's work is guaranteed and they have the credentials and the education to take care of more complicated matters.  If a mistake is made, THEY are held responsible.



Now Chris, you don't need to spend one day in college to work at Best Buy Geek Squad...in fact you don;t even have to graduate high school. A GED is accepted according to their own site.
 It is ok to rely on professionals...but calling Geek Squad professionals is downright funny.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to computers, people like you are blinkered. No Geek Squad can help. You would rather pay 100 bucks to make the Geek Squad reestablish power supply by plugging in the power cable than put a question online for free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What???  You're crazy.  That is not her problem, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need Geek Squad to know to plug my computer in, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just an example, smarty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bad example.  The fact of the matter is, you are probably an amateur who just feels "important" giving advice.  You probably have no credentials at all.  Anyone with half a brain would consult a professional to take care of a serious computer matter because, as I said, a professional's work is guaranteed and they have the credentials and the education to take care of more complicated matters.  If a mistake is made, THEY are held responsible.
Click to expand...

Well, next time you have a problem I just send you a bill at first. This might not help your Chromebook but it makes me rich, thanks.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Very "easy" to install.  Yeah right.  Unless you run into some "problem."
> 
> Don't listen to them, Bonz.  Take your computer to a professional.  In my area, Geek Squad will even come out to your home for around $100.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, you're being unnecessarily self fear projecting and negative.  I'm Just offering options based on what's being posted.  She may be much more computer literate or much more willing to try other options than you.  Don't be a stick in the mud because this stuff scares you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's already made it clear that she isn't, I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't at one time either.  Simply offering solutions, it's up to her to make up her mind whether to use them or not.  If she's uncomfortable with it she'll choose not to try those solutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure she's said that she is computer "illiterate."
Click to expand...

So was I at one time.  She asked for help so options, including a computer repair option was mentioned, I saw no reason to repeat what someone else had posted.  Who knows, maybe she's willing to lean and take a few chances, why try to dissuade her?  Pretty sure she's quite able to make up her own mind.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Besides, if Geek Squad fixes it, you have a GUARANTEE.  With you guys, not so much.  Lol.
> 
> Geek Squad Services - Best Buy


If you read through the computer threads you will see many times where we've all recommended people having their computer serviced by licensed professionals, especially when we cannot determine the actual problem and provide a solution for it or we now it's something they can't handle.  Doesn't mean we don't also offer other solutions to save them time and money.  They make the decision which route to take, not us.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What???  You're crazy.  That is not her problem, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> The question is for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need Geek Squad to know to plug my computer in, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just an example, smarty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bad example.  The fact of the matter is, you are probably an amateur who just feels "important" giving advice.  You probably have no credentials at all.  Anyone with half a brain would consult a professional to take care of a serious computer matter because, as I said, a professional's work is guaranteed and they have the credentials and the education to take care of more complicated matters.  If a mistake is made, THEY are held responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, next time you have a problem I just send you a bill at first. This might not help your Chromebook but it makes me rich, thanks.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't even think of paying you for anything.  As far as I'm concerned, you have no credentials.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Very "easy" to install.  Yeah right.  Unless you run into some "problem."
> 
> Don't listen to them, Bonz.  Take your computer to a professional.  In my area, Geek Squad will even come out to your home for around $100.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, you're being unnecessarily self fear projecting and negative.  I'm Just offering options based on what's being posted.  She may be much more computer literate or much more willing to try other options than you.  Don't be a stick in the mud because this stuff scares you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's already made it clear that she isn't, I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't at one time either.  Simply offering solutions, it's up to her to make up her mind whether to use them or not.  If she's uncomfortable with it she'll choose not to try those solutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure she's said that she is computer "illiterate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was I at one time.  She asked for help so options, including a computer repair option was mentioned, I saw no reason to repeat what someone else had posted.  Who knows, maybe she's willing to lean and take a few chances, why try to dissuade her?  Pretty sure she's quite able to make up her own mind.
Click to expand...


The point is, if things get messed up even worse (FUBAR), then there is not anyone to be held responsible.  If you don't REALLY know much about what you're doing, instead of taking advice from strangers on the net (who all tell you to do something different), then you would be best off seeking help from a professional service because the work is guaranteed.  

I'm just giving MY advice too, which is not to take advice from people on the internet but to look for advice from a professional service.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bad example.  The fact of the matter is, you are probably an amateur who just feels "important" giving advice.  You probably have no credentials at all.  Anyone with half a brain would consult a professional to take care of a serious computer matter because, as I said, a professional's work is guaranteed and they have the credentials and the education to take care of more complicated matters.  If a mistake is made, THEY are held responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Chris, you don't need to spend one day in college to work at Best Buy Geek Squad...in fact you don;t even have to graduate high school. A GED is accepted according to their own site.
> It is ok to rely on professionals...but calling Geek Squad professionals is downright funny.
Click to expand...


They are certified and their work is guaranteed. I'm willing to bet they have more credentials than your average "keyboard warriors."


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need Geek Squad to know to plug my computer in, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just an example, smarty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bad example.  The fact of the matter is, you are probably an amateur who just feels "important" giving advice.  You probably have no credentials at all.  Anyone with half a brain would consult a professional to take care of a serious computer matter because, as I said, a professional's work is guaranteed and they have the credentials and the education to take care of more complicated matters.  If a mistake is made, THEY are held responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, next time you have a problem I just send you a bill at first. This might not help your Chromebook but it makes me rich, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even think of paying you for anything.  As far as I'm concerned, you have no credentials.
Click to expand...

Did I forget to annotate that I charge you 5 bucks for each reply I make?


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need Geek Squad to know to plug my computer in, tard.
> 
> 
> 
> It just an example, smarty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bad example.  The fact of the matter is, you are probably an amateur who just feels "important" giving advice.  You probably have no credentials at all.  Anyone with half a brain would consult a professional to take care of a serious computer matter because, as I said, a professional's work is guaranteed and they have the credentials and the education to take care of more complicated matters.  If a mistake is made, THEY are held responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, next time you have a problem I just send you a bill at first. This might not help your Chromebook but it makes me rich, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even think of paying you for anything.  As far as I'm concerned, you have no credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I forget to annotate that I charge you 5 bucks for each reply I make?
Click to expand...


Yeah well, I'm not paying.  It's certainly not worth the charge.  Small claims court, here I come!


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just an example, smarty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bad example.  The fact of the matter is, you are probably an amateur who just feels "important" giving advice.  You probably have no credentials at all.  Anyone with half a brain would consult a professional to take care of a serious computer matter because, as I said, a professional's work is guaranteed and they have the credentials and the education to take care of more complicated matters.  If a mistake is made, THEY are held responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, next time you have a problem I just send you a bill at first. This might not help your Chromebook but it makes me rich, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even think of paying you for anything.  As far as I'm concerned, you have no credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I forget to annotate that I charge you 5 bucks for each reply I make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well, I'm not paying.  It's certainly not worth the charge.  Small claims court, here I come!
Click to expand...

You would endanger the good relationships with the Roundabout Traffic Of Nauru


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> They are certified and their work is guaranteed. I'm willing to bet they have more credentials than your average "keyboard warriors."



In all honesty, probably not. 
Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
 Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.

 Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are certified and their work is guaranteed. I'm willing to bet they have more credentials than your average "keyboard warriors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, probably not.
> Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
> Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.
> 
> Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.
Click to expand...


I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are certified and their work is guaranteed. I'm willing to bet they have more credentials than your average "keyboard warriors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, probably not.
> Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
> Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.
> 
> Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
Click to expand...


And that is fine if it works for you. 
But not everyone wants to, or can - pay $100 to someone to do something that literally took them two minutes to fix. Like removing malware. All you do is literally click scan - do something else while the program scans..and then click fix...whalaa...no easier way to make $100...and BTW, Geek Squad provides Best Buy a whopping 40%-50% profit margins..a very nice shot in the arm for a business that daily gets it's ass kicked by Amazon.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are certified and their work is guaranteed. I'm willing to bet they have more credentials than your average "keyboard warriors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, probably not.
> Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
> Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.
> 
> Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
Click to expand...

Honestly, how would you know?  As you've already stated you're computer illiterate, how would you honestly know that they know what they're talking about?  Not being nasty just asking a very valid question.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are certified and their work is guaranteed. I'm willing to bet they have more credentials than your average "keyboard warriors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, probably not.
> Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
> Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.
> 
> Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is fine if it works for you.
> But not everyone wants to, or can - pay $100 to someone to do something that literally took them two minutes to fix. Like removing malware. All you do is literally click scan - do something else while the program scans..and then click fix...whalaa...no easier way to make $100...and BTW, Geek Squad provides Best Buy a whopping 40%-50% profit margins..a very nice shot in the arm for a business that daily gets it's ass kicked by Amazon.
Click to expand...


Yes, but if you don't know a lot about computers, it's probably better to go to a professional than to try to fix something like a virus yourself.  Scans don't work for all viruses.  I'm assuming Bonzi already ran a malware scan and was still having the same issues.  Some people were advising her to delete Windows and reinstall?  I don't really think that is advisable if you are computer "illiterate" as she has claimed to be, or to install some complicated computer programs.  You could really make a mess for yourself if you don't know what you're doing and run into some glitches.  It might end up costing you more in the long run.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are certified and their work is guaranteed. I'm willing to bet they have more credentials than your average "keyboard warriors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, probably not.
> Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
> Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.
> 
> Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, how would you know?  As you've already stated you're computer illiterate, how would you honestly know that they know what they're talking about?  Not being nasty just asking a very valid question.
Click to expand...


I'm not really computer "illiterate."  I just don't think it's good advice to tell someone who claims that they ARE computer illiterate to install or delete and then reinstall programs.  The best advice is to get advice from a person who is knowledgeable and who has the credentials and backing to show.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, you're being unnecessarily self fear projecting and negative.  I'm Just offering options based on what's being posted.  She may be much more computer literate or much more willing to try other options than you.  Don't be a stick in the mud because this stuff scares you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's already made it clear that she isn't, I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't at one time either.  Simply offering solutions, it's up to her to make up her mind whether to use them or not.  If she's uncomfortable with it she'll choose not to try those solutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure she's said that she is computer "illiterate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was I at one time.  She asked for help so options, including a computer repair option was mentioned, I saw no reason to repeat what someone else had posted.  Who knows, maybe she's willing to lean and take a few chances, why try to dissuade her?  Pretty sure she's quite able to make up her own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if things get messed up even worse (FUBAR), then there is not anyone to be held responsible.  If you don't REALLY know much about what you're doing, instead of taking advice from strangers on the net (who all tell you to do something different), then you would be best off seeking help from a professional service because the work is guaranteed.
> 
> I'm just giving MY advice too, which is not to take advice from people on the internet but to look for advice from a professional service.
Click to expand...

The thing is they will NOT get messed up even worse, what will happen is we will not be able to figure out the fix and the person needing help will take it to a repair shop or buy a new one anyway.  If it works we just saved them $100 bucks.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's already made it clear that she isn't, I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't at one time either.  Simply offering solutions, it's up to her to make up her mind whether to use them or not.  If she's uncomfortable with it she'll choose not to try those solutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure she's said that she is computer "illiterate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was I at one time.  She asked for help so options, including a computer repair option was mentioned, I saw no reason to repeat what someone else had posted.  Who knows, maybe she's willing to lean and take a few chances, why try to dissuade her?  Pretty sure she's quite able to make up her own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if things get messed up even worse (FUBAR), then there is not anyone to be held responsible.  If you don't REALLY know much about what you're doing, instead of taking advice from strangers on the net (who all tell you to do something different), then you would be best off seeking help from a professional service because the work is guaranteed.
> 
> I'm just giving MY advice too, which is not to take advice from people on the internet but to look for advice from a professional service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is they will NOT get messed up even worse, what will happen is we will not be able to figure out the fix and the person needing help will take it to a repair shop or buy a new one anyway.  If it works we just saved them $100 bucks.
Click to expand...


You most certainly CAN mess things up by deleting necessary files when you don't have to even do that.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are certified and their work is guaranteed. I'm willing to bet they have more credentials than your average "keyboard warriors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, probably not.
> Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
> Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.
> 
> Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, how would you know?  As you've already stated you're computer illiterate, how would you honestly know that they know what they're talking about?  Not being nasty just asking a very valid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not really computer "illiterate."  I just don't think it's good advice to tell someone who claims that they ARE computer illiterate to install or delete and then reinstall programs.  The best advice is to get advice from a person who is knowledgeable and who has the credentials and backing to show.
Click to expand...

Well what you think and what is reality is obviously two completely different things.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are certified and their work is guaranteed. I'm willing to bet they have more credentials than your average "keyboard warriors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, probably not.
> Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
> Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.
> 
> Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, how would you know?  As you've already stated you're computer illiterate, how would you honestly know that they know what they're talking about?  Not being nasty just asking a very valid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not really computer "illiterate."  I just don't think it's good advice to tell someone who claims that they ARE computer illiterate to install or delete and then reinstall programs.  The best advice is to get advice from a person who is knowledgeable and who has the credentials and backing to show.
Click to expand...


You keep saying "credentials"...what are those specifically?
Like I said before, the average Geek Squad employee is a just a kid who has been shown how to do very basic fixes,,,which primarily is reinstalling the OS. 
They have no credentials. A person with a very expensive tech degree is most certainly NOT going to be working at Best Buy..


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are certified and their work is guaranteed. I'm willing to bet they have more credentials than your average "keyboard warriors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, probably not.
> Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
> Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.
> 
> Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, how would you know?  As you've already stated you're computer illiterate, how would you honestly know that they know what they're talking about?  Not being nasty just asking a very valid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not really computer "illiterate."  I just don't think it's good advice to tell someone who claims that they ARE computer illiterate to install or delete and then reinstall programs.  The best advice is to get advice from a person who is knowledgeable and who has the credentials and backing to show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well what you think and what is reality is obviously two completely different things.
Click to expand...


Reality is . . . it's not a very good idea to take advice regarding a relatively expensive piece of equipment from amateurs on the internets.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are certified and their work is guaranteed. I'm willing to bet they have more credentials than your average "keyboard warriors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, probably not.
> Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
> Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.
> 
> Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, how would you know?  As you've already stated you're computer illiterate, how would you honestly know that they know what they're talking about?  Not being nasty just asking a very valid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not really computer "illiterate."  I just don't think it's good advice to tell someone who claims that they ARE computer illiterate to install or delete and then reinstall programs.  The best advice is to get advice from a person who is knowledgeable and who has the credentials and backing to show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying "credentials"...what are those specifically?
> Like I said before, the average Geek Squad employee is a just a kid who has been shown how to do very basic fixes,,,which primarily is reinstalling the OS.
> They have no credentials. A person with a very expensive tech degree is most certainly NOT going to be working at Best Buy..
Click to expand...


I already looked it up and they have to be A+ certified.  That is a lot more than we can say about some Joe on the internet.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't at one time either.  Simply offering solutions, it's up to her to make up her mind whether to use them or not.  If she's uncomfortable with it she'll choose not to try those solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure she's said that she is computer "illiterate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was I at one time.  She asked for help so options, including a computer repair option was mentioned, I saw no reason to repeat what someone else had posted.  Who knows, maybe she's willing to lean and take a few chances, why try to dissuade her?  Pretty sure she's quite able to make up her own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if things get messed up even worse (FUBAR), then there is not anyone to be held responsible.  If you don't REALLY know much about what you're doing, instead of taking advice from strangers on the net (who all tell you to do something different), then you would be best off seeking help from a professional service because the work is guaranteed.
> 
> I'm just giving MY advice too, which is not to take advice from people on the internet but to look for advice from a professional service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is they will NOT get messed up even worse, what will happen is we will not be able to figure out the fix and the person needing help will take it to a repair shop or buy a new one anyway.  If it works we just saved them $100 bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly CAN mess things up by deleting necessary files when you don't have to even do that.
Click to expand...

Which is easily fixed, I know, I did it years ago when it wasn't as easily fixed, how do you think I learned.  
Never mind, it's like arguing with a brick wall, your mind is made up and there's nothing anyone can do to change it.  The worst thing is your making a hell of a lot of assumptions with out really knowing what your talking about.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, probably not.
> Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
> Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.
> 
> Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, how would you know?  As you've already stated you're computer illiterate, how would you honestly know that they know what they're talking about?  Not being nasty just asking a very valid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not really computer "illiterate."  I just don't think it's good advice to tell someone who claims that they ARE computer illiterate to install or delete and then reinstall programs.  The best advice is to get advice from a person who is knowledgeable and who has the credentials and backing to show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well what you think and what is reality is obviously two completely different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality is . . . it's not a very good idea to take advice regarding a relatively expensive piece of equipment from amateurs on the internets.
Click to expand...

Well that's been covered in this discussion already but whatever.......


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure she's said that she is computer "illiterate."
> 
> 
> 
> So was I at one time.  She asked for help so options, including a computer repair option was mentioned, I saw no reason to repeat what someone else had posted.  Who knows, maybe she's willing to lean and take a few chances, why try to dissuade her?  Pretty sure she's quite able to make up her own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if things get messed up even worse (FUBAR), then there is not anyone to be held responsible.  If you don't REALLY know much about what you're doing, instead of taking advice from strangers on the net (who all tell you to do something different), then you would be best off seeking help from a professional service because the work is guaranteed.
> 
> I'm just giving MY advice too, which is not to take advice from people on the internet but to look for advice from a professional service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is they will NOT get messed up even worse, what will happen is we will not be able to figure out the fix and the person needing help will take it to a repair shop or buy a new one anyway.  If it works we just saved them $100 bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly CAN mess things up by deleting necessary files when you don't have to even do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is easily fixed, I know, I did it years ago when it wasn't as easily fixed, how do you think I learned.
> Never mind, it's like arguing with a brick wall, your mind is made up and there's nothing anyone can do to change it.  The worst thing is your making a hell of a lot of assumptions with out really knowing what your talking about.
Click to expand...


And so are you, considering you haven't even LOOKED at her computer.  Lol.    No need for you to get so upset.  I'm giving my opinion which is that it is probably not a very good idea to take advice from people on the internet when you don't know if they are . . . well, just giving bad advice.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, how would you know?  As you've already stated you're computer illiterate, how would you honestly know that they know what they're talking about?  Not being nasty just asking a very valid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not really computer "illiterate."  I just don't think it's good advice to tell someone who claims that they ARE computer illiterate to install or delete and then reinstall programs.  The best advice is to get advice from a person who is knowledgeable and who has the credentials and backing to show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well what you think and what is reality is obviously two completely different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality is . . . it's not a very good idea to take advice regarding a relatively expensive piece of equipment from amateurs on the internets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's been covered in this discussion already but whatever.......
Click to expand...


Hey, I can give MY advice too, which is to NOT take advice from internet peoples.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, probably not.
> Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
> Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.
> 
> Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, how would you know?  As you've already stated you're computer illiterate, how would you honestly know that they know what they're talking about?  Not being nasty just asking a very valid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not really computer "illiterate."  I just don't think it's good advice to tell someone who claims that they ARE computer illiterate to install or delete and then reinstall programs.  The best advice is to get advice from a person who is knowledgeable and who has the credentials and backing to show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying "credentials"...what are those specifically?
> Like I said before, the average Geek Squad employee is a just a kid who has been shown how to do very basic fixes,,,which primarily is reinstalling the OS.
> They have no credentials. A person with a very expensive tech degree is most certainly NOT going to be working at Best Buy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already looked it up and they have to be A+ certified.  That is a lot more than we can say about some Joe on the internet.
Click to expand...

A+ Certification is the first step, it's like computer kindergarten.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, how would you know?  As you've already stated you're computer illiterate, how would you honestly know that they know what they're talking about?  Not being nasty just asking a very valid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not really computer "illiterate."  I just don't think it's good advice to tell someone who claims that they ARE computer illiterate to install or delete and then reinstall programs.  The best advice is to get advice from a person who is knowledgeable and who has the credentials and backing to show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying "credentials"...what are those specifically?
> Like I said before, the average Geek Squad employee is a just a kid who has been shown how to do very basic fixes,,,which primarily is reinstalling the OS.
> They have no credentials. A person with a very expensive tech degree is most certainly NOT going to be working at Best Buy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already looked it up and they have to be A+ certified.  That is a lot more than we can say about some Joe on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A+ Certification is the first step, it's like computer kindergarten.
Click to expand...


And?  We don't even know if you are certified at all.  Lol.  You are just people on the internet, nothing more.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was I at one time.  She asked for help so options, including a computer repair option was mentioned, I saw no reason to repeat what someone else had posted.  Who knows, maybe she's willing to lean and take a few chances, why try to dissuade her?  Pretty sure she's quite able to make up her own mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, if things get messed up even worse (FUBAR), then there is not anyone to be held responsible.  If you don't REALLY know much about what you're doing, instead of taking advice from strangers on the net (who all tell you to do something different), then you would be best off seeking help from a professional service because the work is guaranteed.
> 
> I'm just giving MY advice too, which is not to take advice from people on the internet but to look for advice from a professional service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is they will NOT get messed up even worse, what will happen is we will not be able to figure out the fix and the person needing help will take it to a repair shop or buy a new one anyway.  If it works we just saved them $100 bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly CAN mess things up by deleting necessary files when you don't have to even do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is easily fixed, I know, I did it years ago when it wasn't as easily fixed, how do you think I learned.
> Never mind, it's like arguing with a brick wall, your mind is made up and there's nothing anyone can do to change it.  The worst thing is your making a hell of a lot of assumptions with out really knowing what your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so are you, considering you haven't even LOOKED at her computer.  Lol.    No need for you to get so upset.  I'm giving my opinion which is that it is probably not a very good idea to take advice from people on the internet when you don't know if they are . . . well, just giving bad advice.
Click to expand...

Not getting upset, just getting tired of beating my head against the wall.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, how would you know?  As you've already stated you're computer illiterate, how would you honestly know that they know what they're talking about?  Not being nasty just asking a very valid question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really computer "illiterate."  I just don't think it's good advice to tell someone who claims that they ARE computer illiterate to install or delete and then reinstall programs.  The best advice is to get advice from a person who is knowledgeable and who has the credentials and backing to show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying "credentials"...what are those specifically?
> Like I said before, the average Geek Squad employee is a just a kid who has been shown how to do very basic fixes,,,which primarily is reinstalling the OS.
> They have no credentials. A person with a very expensive tech degree is most certainly NOT going to be working at Best Buy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already looked it up and they have to be A+ certified.  That is a lot more than we can say about some Joe on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A+ Certification is the first step, it's like computer kindergarten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  We don't even know if you are certified at all.  Lol.  You are just people on the internet, nothing more.
Click to expand...

I'm not certified and knowledge wise I run circles around A+ kindergarteners.......
Why am I not certified?  Never tested, never saw the need to, didn't want to work in a call center or with the Geek Squad, was making too much money doing something else.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Do this test...go to Best Buy, walk up to the counter and ask the pimple this question - "I am thinking of setting up a RAID 5 or a RAID 6 across 4 serial ATA's...which one do you think is best for me, and what is the main difference?

Here is the look you will get....


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really computer "illiterate."  I just don't think it's good advice to tell someone who claims that they ARE computer illiterate to install or delete and then reinstall programs.  The best advice is to get advice from a person who is knowledgeable and who has the credentials and backing to show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying "credentials"...what are those specifically?
> Like I said before, the average Geek Squad employee is a just a kid who has been shown how to do very basic fixes,,,which primarily is reinstalling the OS.
> They have no credentials. A person with a very expensive tech degree is most certainly NOT going to be working at Best Buy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already looked it up and they have to be A+ certified.  That is a lot more than we can say about some Joe on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A+ Certification is the first step, it's like computer kindergarten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  We don't even know if you are certified at all.  Lol.  You are just people on the internet, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not certified and knowledge wise I run circles around A+ kindergarteners.......
> Why am I not certified?  Never tested, never saw the need to, didn't want to work in a call center or with the Geek Squad, was making too much money doing something else.
Click to expand...


Look, I'm sorry that you are taking my advice so personally.  My point is anyone can claim anything on the internet without offering any proof of such.  Therefore, it is always going to be a better idea to take the problem up with someone who can SHOW that they have at least some knowledge in the area, and where the work can be guaranteed.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Do this test...go to Best Buy, walk up to the counter and ask the pimple this question - "I am thinking of setting up a RAID 5 or a RAID 6 across 4 serial HTA's...which one do you think is best for me, and what is the main difference?
> 
> Here is the look you will get....



Perhaps that has been your personal experience.  I've had nothing but good experiences with Geek Squad.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying "credentials"...what are those specifically?
> Like I said before, the average Geek Squad employee is a just a kid who has been shown how to do very basic fixes,,,which primarily is reinstalling the OS.
> They have no credentials. A person with a very expensive tech degree is most certainly NOT going to be working at Best Buy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already looked it up and they have to be A+ certified.  That is a lot more than we can say about some Joe on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A+ Certification is the first step, it's like computer kindergarten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  We don't even know if you are certified at all.  Lol.  You are just people on the internet, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not certified and knowledge wise I run circles around A+ kindergarteners.......
> Why am I not certified?  Never tested, never saw the need to, didn't want to work in a call center or with the Geek Squad, was making too much money doing something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I'm sorry that you are taking my advice so personally.  My point is anyone can claim anything on the internet without offering any proof of such.  Therefore, it is always going to be a better idea to take the problem up with someone who can SHOW that they have at least some knowledge in the area, and where the work can be guaranteed.
Click to expand...

I'm not taking your advice personally, I'm telling you you're making an overarching claim that doesn't apply to those on this board that have been successfully helping people on this board for years.  Yes, you have to be careful but if you know a little bit about computers and where to look you'll find we're not simply a bunch of amateurs who don't offer wrong solutions.  We offer options based on what the person with the problem has told us, if they are uncomfortable with trying those solutions we tell them to take it to a licensed repair shop.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do this test...go to Best Buy, walk up to the counter and ask the pimple this question - "I am thinking of setting up a RAID 5 or a RAID 6 across 4 serial HTA's...which one do you think is best for me, and what is the main difference?
> 
> Here is the look you will get....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that has been your personal experience.  I've had nothing but good experiences with Geek Squad.
Click to expand...

Then you're one of the lucky ones.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, if things get messed up even worse (FUBAR), then there is not anyone to be held responsible.  If you don't REALLY know much about what you're doing, instead of taking advice from strangers on the net (who all tell you to do something different), then you would be best off seeking help from a professional service because the work is guaranteed.
> 
> I'm just giving MY advice too, which is not to take advice from people on the internet but to look for advice from a professional service.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is they will NOT get messed up even worse, what will happen is we will not be able to figure out the fix and the person needing help will take it to a repair shop or buy a new one anyway.  If it works we just saved them $100 bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly CAN mess things up by deleting necessary files when you don't have to even do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is easily fixed, I know, I did it years ago when it wasn't as easily fixed, how do you think I learned.
> Never mind, it's like arguing with a brick wall, your mind is made up and there's nothing anyone can do to change it.  The worst thing is your making a hell of a lot of assumptions with out really knowing what your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so are you, considering you haven't even LOOKED at her computer.  Lol.    No need for you to get so upset.  I'm giving my opinion which is that it is probably not a very good idea to take advice from people on the internet when you don't know if they are . . . well, just giving bad advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not getting upset, just getting tired of beating my head against the wall.
Click to expand...


Well then, stop doing that!  No need to get yourself all in a tizzy about my advice.  It's not a knock against you.  It is just good general advice to follow, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do this test...go to Best Buy, walk up to the counter and ask the pimple this question - "I am thinking of setting up a RAID 5 or a RAID 6 across 4 serial HTA's...which one do you think is best for me, and what is the main difference?
> 
> Here is the look you will get....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that has been your personal experience.  I've had nothing but good experiences with Geek Squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you're one of the lucky ones.
Click to expand...


The Geek Squad that I use in my area is very highly rated.  I did the research.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is they will NOT get messed up even worse, what will happen is we will not be able to figure out the fix and the person needing help will take it to a repair shop or buy a new one anyway.  If it works we just saved them $100 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You most certainly CAN mess things up by deleting necessary files when you don't have to even do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is easily fixed, I know, I did it years ago when it wasn't as easily fixed, how do you think I learned.
> Never mind, it's like arguing with a brick wall, your mind is made up and there's nothing anyone can do to change it.  The worst thing is your making a hell of a lot of assumptions with out really knowing what your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so are you, considering you haven't even LOOKED at her computer.  Lol.    No need for you to get so upset.  I'm giving my opinion which is that it is probably not a very good idea to take advice from people on the internet when you don't know if they are . . . well, just giving bad advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not getting upset, just getting tired of beating my head against the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, stop doing that!  No need to get yourself all in a tizzy about my advice.  It's not a knock against you.  It is just good general advice to follow, IMO.
Click to expand...

Why do you keep thinking I'm taking this personally?  I can only respond to what you post based on how it reads, I see no body language or facial expressions that nuance communication.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do this test...go to Best Buy, walk up to the counter and ask the pimple this question - "I am thinking of setting up a RAID 5 or a RAID 6 across 4 serial HTA's...which one do you think is best for me, and what is the main difference?
> 
> Here is the look you will get....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that has been your personal experience.  I've had nothing but good experiences with Geek Squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you're one of the lucky ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Geek Squad that I use in my area is very highly rated.  I did the research.
Click to expand...

Like I said you got lucky to have good people in your area.  You couldn't pay me to take any of my computers to Geek Squad basically because I can do what they do myself and much more.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You most certainly CAN mess things up by deleting necessary files when you don't have to even do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is easily fixed, I know, I did it years ago when it wasn't as easily fixed, how do you think I learned.
> Never mind, it's like arguing with a brick wall, your mind is made up and there's nothing anyone can do to change it.  The worst thing is your making a hell of a lot of assumptions with out really knowing what your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so are you, considering you haven't even LOOKED at her computer.  Lol.    No need for you to get so upset.  I'm giving my opinion which is that it is probably not a very good idea to take advice from people on the internet when you don't know if they are . . . well, just giving bad advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not getting upset, just getting tired of beating my head against the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, stop doing that!  No need to get yourself all in a tizzy about my advice.  It's not a knock against you.  It is just good general advice to follow, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep thinking I'm taking this personally?  I can only respond to what you post based on how it reads, I see no body language or facial expressions that nuance communication.
Click to expand...


Because you keep arguing with me??  Maybe that's why.  Lol.  

Can't you just admit that it isn't always a great idea to take advice from people on the internet.  There is no way to know of their qualifications and they could just be talking out their arses, like people around here like to do so much.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Perhaps that has been your personal experience.  I've had nothing but good experiences with Geek Squad.



Me?...go to Geek Squad???....uh no. 
Look, they provide a service, a needed service...akin to the guy who works at a 5 minute lube shop. But don;t think the guy who works at the lube shop can change your flywheel in your transmission. Same goes for Geek Squad. They really know very little. That is an inarguable fact. If they did - they most certainly wouldn't be working at a retail store making less than $12 an hour. 
Their main purpose is to click the "OK" button 3-4 times to solve basic, simple problems that PC owners are too scared or nervous to do themselves. And that is OK.


----------



## ChrisL

You cannot check on the qualifications of people on the internet, they may not even be qualified.  They haven't been able to even LOOK at your computer to see what the problem might be.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that has been your personal experience.  I've had nothing but good experiences with Geek Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me?...go to Geek Squad???....uh no.
> Look, they provide a service, a needed service...akin to the guy who works at a 5 minute lube shop. But don;t think the guy who works at the lube shop can change your flywheel in your transmission. Same goes for Geek Squad. They really know very little. That is an inarguable fact. If they did - they most certainly wouldn't be working at a retail store making less than $12 an hour.
> Their main purpose is to click the "OK" button 3-4 times to solve basic, simple problems that PC owners are too scared or nervous to do themselves. And that is OK.
Click to expand...


It's a better idea than listening to internet blowhards though.  LOL.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that has been your personal experience.  I've had nothing but good experiences with Geek Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me?...go to Geek Squad???....uh no.
> Look, they provide a service, a needed service...akin to the guy who works at a 5 minute lube shop. But don;t think the guy who works at the lube shop can change your flywheel in your transmission. Same goes for Geek Squad. They really know very little. That is an inarguable fact. If they did - they most certainly wouldn't be working at a retail store making less than $12 an hour.
> Their main purpose is to click the "OK" button 3-4 times to solve basic, simple problems that PC owners are too scared or nervous to do themselves. And that is OK.
Click to expand...


At least they can take a "physical" look at your computer instead of just giving "blind" advice.  It could be something very simple.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is easily fixed, I know, I did it years ago when it wasn't as easily fixed, how do you think I learned.
> Never mind, it's like arguing with a brick wall, your mind is made up and there's nothing anyone can do to change it.  The worst thing is your making a hell of a lot of assumptions with out really knowing what your talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so are you, considering you haven't even LOOKED at her computer.  Lol.    No need for you to get so upset.  I'm giving my opinion which is that it is probably not a very good idea to take advice from people on the internet when you don't know if they are . . . well, just giving bad advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not getting upset, just getting tired of beating my head against the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, stop doing that!  No need to get yourself all in a tizzy about my advice.  It's not a knock against you.  It is just good general advice to follow, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep thinking I'm taking this personally?  I can only respond to what you post based on how it reads, I see no body language or facial expressions that nuance communication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you keep arguing with me??  Maybe that's why.  Lol.
> 
> Can't you just admit that it isn't always a great idea to take advice from people on the internet.  There is no way to know of their qualifications and they could just be talking out their arses, like people around here like to do so much.
Click to expand...

I'm not "arguing" with you, it's called correcting what appears to me (again based on what you're posting) an overarching claim that *anyone and everyone* on the internet cannot be trusted. 
I and others have already admitted there are those who should not be trusted and I have seen some before on this board in the computer section.  Those of us here who know what we're doing read what they post and tell the person with the problem not to listen to the idiots.  You'll find the same on specific computer forums. 
I know what you're trying to say but you're doing a very bad job of it, you appear to be making an all or nothing statement, that's what I'm responding to.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that has been your personal experience.  I've had nothing but good experiences with Geek Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me?...go to Geek Squad???....uh no.
> Look, they provide a service, a needed service...akin to the guy who works at a 5 minute lube shop. But don;t think the guy who works at the lube shop can change your flywheel in your transmission. Same goes for Geek Squad. They really know very little. That is an inarguable fact. If they did - they most certainly wouldn't be working at a retail store making less than $12 an hour.
> Their main purpose is to click the "OK" button 3-4 times to solve basic, simple problems that PC owners are too scared or nervous to do themselves. And that is OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a better idea than listening to internet blowhards though.  LOL.
Click to expand...


Ahhh...but see there you go again. You assume someone on the internet are blowhards, keyboard warriors - someone who only thinks they know something. But you have no problem trusting a low skilled, low paid kid to your most private information because there is a sign hanging out front.
Not everyone wants to do that.
 I wouldn't take my private computer to anyone. No way - no how. Handing a low skilled. low paid teenager my computer which includes my bank account logins, amazon logins, email access and on and on - is not something I would do. In my opinion that is very foolish. There are literally 1,000's of examples of low skilled script kiddies selling data, installing keyloggers, copying photos and videos. using customers gaming accounts and on and on.
Not me.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that has been your personal experience.  I've had nothing but good experiences with Geek Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me?...go to Geek Squad???....uh no.
> Look, they provide a service, a needed service...akin to the guy who works at a 5 minute lube shop. But don;t think the guy who works at the lube shop can change your flywheel in your transmission. Same goes for Geek Squad. They really know very little. That is an inarguable fact. If they did - they most certainly wouldn't be working at a retail store making less than $12 an hour.
> Their main purpose is to click the "OK" button 3-4 times to solve basic, simple problems that PC owners are too scared or nervous to do themselves. And that is OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a better idea than listening to internet blowhards though.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh...but see there you go again. You assume someone on the internet are blowhards, keyboard warriors - someone who only thinks they know something. But you have no problem trusting a low skilled, low paid kid to your most private information because there is a sign hanging out front.
> Not everyone wants to do that.
> I wouldn't take my private computer to anyone. No way - no how. Handing a low skilled. low paid teenager my computer which includes my bank account logins, amazon logins, email access and on and on - is not something I would do. In my opinion that is very foolish. There are literally 1,000's of examples of low skilled script kiddies selling data, installing keyloggers, copying photos and videos. using customers gaming accounts and on and on.
> Not me.
Click to expand...


And if anything goes wrong, they are responsible.  Besides, when they come out to your home, you are right there with them, watching everything they do.   

Yes, I certainly trust an established business over some stranger on the internet.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that has been your personal experience.  I've had nothing but good experiences with Geek Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me?...go to Geek Squad???....uh no.
> Look, they provide a service, a needed service...akin to the guy who works at a 5 minute lube shop. But don;t think the guy who works at the lube shop can change your flywheel in your transmission. Same goes for Geek Squad. They really know very little. That is an inarguable fact. If they did - they most certainly wouldn't be working at a retail store making less than $12 an hour.
> Their main purpose is to click the "OK" button 3-4 times to solve basic, simple problems that PC owners are too scared or nervous to do themselves. And that is OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a better idea than listening to internet blowhards though.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh...but see there you go again. You assume someone on the internet are blowhards, keyboard warriors - someone who only thinks they know something. But you have no problem trusting a low skilled, low paid kid to your most private information because there is a sign hanging out front.
> Not everyone wants to do that.
> I wouldn't take my private computer to anyone. No way - no how. Handing a low skilled. low paid teenager my computer which includes my bank account logins, amazon logins, email access and on and on - is not something I would do. In my opinion that is very foolish. There are literally 1,000's of examples of low skilled script kiddies selling data, installing keyloggers, copying photos and videos. using customers gaming accounts and on and on.
> Not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if anything goes wrong, they are responsible.  Besides, when they come out to your home, you are right there with them, watching everything they do.
> 
> Yes, I certainly trust an established business over some stranger on the internet.
Click to expand...

So, if they plug a thumb drive into your computer, saying it has a diagnostic program on it, you trust them implicitly..........


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that has been your personal experience.  I've had nothing but good experiences with Geek Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me?...go to Geek Squad???....uh no.
> Look, they provide a service, a needed service...akin to the guy who works at a 5 minute lube shop. But don;t think the guy who works at the lube shop can change your flywheel in your transmission. Same goes for Geek Squad. They really know very little. That is an inarguable fact. If they did - they most certainly wouldn't be working at a retail store making less than $12 an hour.
> Their main purpose is to click the "OK" button 3-4 times to solve basic, simple problems that PC owners are too scared or nervous to do themselves. And that is OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a better idea than listening to internet blowhards though.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh...but see there you go again. You assume someone on the internet are blowhards, keyboard warriors - someone who only thinks they know something. But you have no problem trusting a low skilled, low paid kid to your most private information because there is a sign hanging out front.
> Not everyone wants to do that.
> I wouldn't take my private computer to anyone. No way - no how. Handing a low skilled. low paid teenager my computer which includes my bank account logins, amazon logins, email access and on and on - is not something I would do. In my opinion that is very foolish. There are literally 1,000's of examples of low skilled script kiddies selling data, installing keyloggers, copying photos and videos. using customers gaming accounts and on and on.
> Not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if anything goes wrong, they are responsible.  Besides, when they come out to your home, you are right there with them, watching everything they do.
> 
> Yes, I certainly trust an established business over some stranger on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if they plug a thumb drive into your computer, saying it has a diagnostic program on it, you trust them implicitly..........
Click to expand...


I do trust them.  Besides, you take this risk all the time since professional hackers can hack into your computer pretty easily.  

So basically, are you saying all computer programmers and people who would fix your computer (legitimate businesses) are not trustworthy, but strangers on the internet are?  Good grief.  Just cut the crap now, K?


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me?...go to Geek Squad???....uh no.
> Look, they provide a service, a needed service...akin to the guy who works at a 5 minute lube shop. But don;t think the guy who works at the lube shop can change your flywheel in your transmission. Same goes for Geek Squad. They really know very little. That is an inarguable fact. If they did - they most certainly wouldn't be working at a retail store making less than $12 an hour.
> Their main purpose is to click the "OK" button 3-4 times to solve basic, simple problems that PC owners are too scared or nervous to do themselves. And that is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a better idea than listening to internet blowhards though.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh...but see there you go again. You assume someone on the internet are blowhards, keyboard warriors - someone who only thinks they know something. But you have no problem trusting a low skilled, low paid kid to your most private information because there is a sign hanging out front.
> Not everyone wants to do that.
> I wouldn't take my private computer to anyone. No way - no how. Handing a low skilled. low paid teenager my computer which includes my bank account logins, amazon logins, email access and on and on - is not something I would do. In my opinion that is very foolish. There are literally 1,000's of examples of low skilled script kiddies selling data, installing keyloggers, copying photos and videos. using customers gaming accounts and on and on.
> Not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if anything goes wrong, they are responsible.  Besides, when they come out to your home, you are right there with them, watching everything they do.
> 
> Yes, I certainly trust an established business over some stranger on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if they plug a thumb drive into your computer, saying it has a diagnostic program on it, you trust them implicitly..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do trust them.  Besides, you take this risk all the time since professional hackers can hack into your computer pretty easily.
> 
> So basically, are you saying all computer programmers and people who would fix your computer (legitimate businesses) are not trustworthy, but strangers on the internet are?  Good grief.  Just cut the crap now, K?
Click to expand...

Again, you're making an all or nothing claim and projecting it on what I posted.  Wow, just wow.........


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a better idea than listening to internet blowhards though.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...but see there you go again. You assume someone on the internet are blowhards, keyboard warriors - someone who only thinks they know something. But you have no problem trusting a low skilled, low paid kid to your most private information because there is a sign hanging out front.
> Not everyone wants to do that.
> I wouldn't take my private computer to anyone. No way - no how. Handing a low skilled. low paid teenager my computer which includes my bank account logins, amazon logins, email access and on and on - is not something I would do. In my opinion that is very foolish. There are literally 1,000's of examples of low skilled script kiddies selling data, installing keyloggers, copying photos and videos. using customers gaming accounts and on and on.
> Not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if anything goes wrong, they are responsible.  Besides, when they come out to your home, you are right there with them, watching everything they do.
> 
> Yes, I certainly trust an established business over some stranger on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if they plug a thumb drive into your computer, saying it has a diagnostic program on it, you trust them implicitly..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do trust them.  Besides, you take this risk all the time since professional hackers can hack into your computer pretty easily.
> 
> So basically, are you saying all computer programmers and people who would fix your computer (legitimate businesses) are not trustworthy, but strangers on the internet are?  Good grief.  Just cut the crap now, K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're making an all or nothing claim and projecting it on what I posted.  Wow, just wow.........
Click to expand...


I think that's what you were doing.  Lol.  Making up an argument that people who work for Geek Squad or other computer services are criminals who are going to hack into your computer.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a better idea than listening to internet blowhards though.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...but see there you go again. You assume someone on the internet are blowhards, keyboard warriors - someone who only thinks they know something. But you have no problem trusting a low skilled, low paid kid to your most private information because there is a sign hanging out front.
> Not everyone wants to do that.
> I wouldn't take my private computer to anyone. No way - no how. Handing a low skilled. low paid teenager my computer which includes my bank account logins, amazon logins, email access and on and on - is not something I would do. In my opinion that is very foolish. There are literally 1,000's of examples of low skilled script kiddies selling data, installing keyloggers, copying photos and videos. using customers gaming accounts and on and on.
> Not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if anything goes wrong, they are responsible.  Besides, when they come out to your home, you are right there with them, watching everything they do.
> 
> Yes, I certainly trust an established business over some stranger on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if they plug a thumb drive into your computer, saying it has a diagnostic program on it, you trust them implicitly..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do trust them.  Besides, you take this risk all the time since professional hackers can hack into your computer pretty easily.
> 
> So basically, are you saying all computer programmers and people who would fix your computer (legitimate businesses) are not trustworthy, but strangers on the internet are?  Good grief.  Just cut the crap now, K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're making an all or nothing claim and projecting it on what I posted.  Wow, just wow.........
Click to expand...


Wow to you, since you really are taking this on a very personal level.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...but see there you go again. You assume someone on the internet are blowhards, keyboard warriors - someone who only thinks they know something. But you have no problem trusting a low skilled, low paid kid to your most private information because there is a sign hanging out front.
> Not everyone wants to do that.
> I wouldn't take my private computer to anyone. No way - no how. Handing a low skilled. low paid teenager my computer which includes my bank account logins, amazon logins, email access and on and on - is not something I would do. In my opinion that is very foolish. There are literally 1,000's of examples of low skilled script kiddies selling data, installing keyloggers, copying photos and videos. using customers gaming accounts and on and on.
> Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anything goes wrong, they are responsible.  Besides, when they come out to your home, you are right there with them, watching everything they do.
> 
> Yes, I certainly trust an established business over some stranger on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if they plug a thumb drive into your computer, saying it has a diagnostic program on it, you trust them implicitly..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do trust them.  Besides, you take this risk all the time since professional hackers can hack into your computer pretty easily.
> 
> So basically, are you saying all computer programmers and people who would fix your computer (legitimate businesses) are not trustworthy, but strangers on the internet are?  Good grief.  Just cut the crap now, K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're making an all or nothing claim and projecting it on what I posted.  Wow, just wow.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's what you were doing.  Lol.  Making up an argument that people who work for Geek Squad or other computer services are criminals who are going to hack into your computer.
Click to expand...

I never said or even implied all.  Are there "crooks" working for Geek Squad?  Yes.  Are there "crooks" working in the military, government, restaurant arena, retail sector, banking, etc......  Yes of course there are.  Trying to show you that your trust in so called professionals is as risky as unquestioningly trusting anyone on the internet to help you with your computer problems.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...but see there you go again. You assume someone on the internet are blowhards, keyboard warriors - someone who only thinks they know something. But you have no problem trusting a low skilled, low paid kid to your most private information because there is a sign hanging out front.
> Not everyone wants to do that.
> I wouldn't take my private computer to anyone. No way - no how. Handing a low skilled. low paid teenager my computer which includes my bank account logins, amazon logins, email access and on and on - is not something I would do. In my opinion that is very foolish. There are literally 1,000's of examples of low skilled script kiddies selling data, installing keyloggers, copying photos and videos. using customers gaming accounts and on and on.
> Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anything goes wrong, they are responsible.  Besides, when they come out to your home, you are right there with them, watching everything they do.
> 
> Yes, I certainly trust an established business over some stranger on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if they plug a thumb drive into your computer, saying it has a diagnostic program on it, you trust them implicitly..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do trust them.  Besides, you take this risk all the time since professional hackers can hack into your computer pretty easily.
> 
> So basically, are you saying all computer programmers and people who would fix your computer (legitimate businesses) are not trustworthy, but strangers on the internet are?  Good grief.  Just cut the crap now, K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're making an all or nothing claim and projecting it on what I posted.  Wow, just wow.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow to you, since you really are taking this on a very personal level.
Click to expand...



That's the best response to that claim that I can come up with.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if anything goes wrong, they are responsible.  Besides, when they come out to your home, you are right there with them, watching everything they do.
> 
> Yes, I certainly trust an established business over some stranger on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if they plug a thumb drive into your computer, saying it has a diagnostic program on it, you trust them implicitly..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do trust them.  Besides, you take this risk all the time since professional hackers can hack into your computer pretty easily.
> 
> So basically, are you saying all computer programmers and people who would fix your computer (legitimate businesses) are not trustworthy, but strangers on the internet are?  Good grief.  Just cut the crap now, K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're making an all or nothing claim and projecting it on what I posted.  Wow, just wow.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's what you were doing.  Lol.  Making up an argument that people who work for Geek Squad or other computer services are criminals who are going to hack into your computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said or even implied all.  Are there "crooks" working for Geek Squad?  Yes.  Are there "crooks" working in the military, government, restaurant arena, retail sector, banking, etc......  Yes of course there are.  Trying to show you that your trust in so called professionals is as risky as unquestioningly trusting anyone on the internet to help you with your computer problems.
Click to expand...


I already explained that.  The businesses have a vested interest in their employees, that they have some credentials and they are also responsible for wrongdoing.  Anonymous people on the internet are not held to the same standards.  

Now, again, sorry if you took my comments personally (which you obviously have).  That was not the intent.  I'm just giving my advice from my own standpoint and experience.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if anything goes wrong, they are responsible.  Besides, when they come out to your home, you are right there with them, watching everything they do.
> 
> Yes, I certainly trust an established business over some stranger on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if they plug a thumb drive into your computer, saying it has a diagnostic program on it, you trust them implicitly..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do trust them.  Besides, you take this risk all the time since professional hackers can hack into your computer pretty easily.
> 
> So basically, are you saying all computer programmers and people who would fix your computer (legitimate businesses) are not trustworthy, but strangers on the internet are?  Good grief.  Just cut the crap now, K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're making an all or nothing claim and projecting it on what I posted.  Wow, just wow.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow to you, since you really are taking this on a very personal level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best response to that claim that I can come up with.
Click to expand...


Why don't you just let it go then?  There is absolutely no need for you to be taking this all so personally.  Relax.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if they plug a thumb drive into your computer, saying it has a diagnostic program on it, you trust them implicitly..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do trust them.  Besides, you take this risk all the time since professional hackers can hack into your computer pretty easily.
> 
> So basically, are you saying all computer programmers and people who would fix your computer (legitimate businesses) are not trustworthy, but strangers on the internet are?  Good grief.  Just cut the crap now, K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're making an all or nothing claim and projecting it on what I posted.  Wow, just wow.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow to you, since you really are taking this on a very personal level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best response to that claim that I can come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just let it go then? * There is absolutely no need for you to be taking this all so personally.*  Relax.
Click to expand...

Again........


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do trust them.  Besides, you take this risk all the time since professional hackers can hack into your computer pretty easily.
> 
> So basically, are you saying all computer programmers and people who would fix your computer (legitimate businesses) are not trustworthy, but strangers on the internet are?  Good grief.  Just cut the crap now, K?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're making an all or nothing claim and projecting it on what I posted.  Wow, just wow.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow to you, since you really are taking this on a very personal level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best response to that claim that I can come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just let it go then? * There is absolutely no need for you to be taking this all so personally.*  Relax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again........
Click to expand...


Since you are the one who can't seem to get a grip on yourself over a simple matter of disagreement in where a person should seek advice, you are the one with the problem here, bud.


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> I already explained that.  The businesses have a vested interest in their employees, that they have some credentials and they are also responsible for wrongdoing.  Anonymous people on the internet are not held to the same standards.
> 
> Now, again, sorry if you took my comments personally (which you obviously have).  That was not the intent.  I'm just giving my advice from my own standpoint and experience.


You've got to be joking. Someone can fuck up your computer and blame it on the computer, previous installs, conflicting software, undetected this or that. Prove them wrong. 

Employees screw up all the time. Why are you even debating the point?


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained that.  The businesses have a vested interest in their employees, that they have some credentials and they are also responsible for wrongdoing.  Anonymous people on the internet are not held to the same standards.
> 
> Now, again, sorry if you took my comments personally (which you obviously have).  That was not the intent.  I'm just giving my advice from my own standpoint and experience.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be joking. Someone can fuck up your computer and blame it on the computer, previous installs, conflicting software, undetected this or that. Prove them wrong.
> 
> Employees screw up all the time. Why are you even debating the point?
Click to expand...


I'm not debating any point.  I'm giving my opinions on why I would trust a computer service rather than individuals on the internet for advice.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're making an all or nothing claim and projecting it on what I posted.  Wow, just wow.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow to you, since you really are taking this on a very personal level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best response to that claim that I can come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just let it go then? * There is absolutely no need for you to be taking this all so personally.*  Relax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are the one who can't seem to get a grip on yourself over a simple matter of disagreement in where a person should seek advice, you are the one with the problem here, bud.
Click to expand...

Nice misread, care to try again or do you enjoy making yourself look foolish?


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow to you, since you really are taking this on a very personal level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best response to that claim that I can come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just let it go then? * There is absolutely no need for you to be taking this all so personally.*  Relax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are the one who can't seem to get a grip on yourself over a simple matter of disagreement in where a person should seek advice, you are the one with the problem here, bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice misread, care to try again or do you enjoy making yourself look foolish?
Click to expand...


Misread?  You are using the "crazy" emoticon with me simply because I disagree with you.  Lol.  

Obviously you are taking this seriously since you can't seem to just let it go.  Let it go.  I am entitled to my opinions.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best response to that claim that I can come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just let it go then? * There is absolutely no need for you to be taking this all so personally.*  Relax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are the one who can't seem to get a grip on yourself over a simple matter of disagreement in where a person should seek advice, you are the one with the problem here, bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice misread, care to try again or do you enjoy making yourself look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Misread?  You are using the "crazy" emoticon with me simply because I disagree with you.  Lol.
> 
> Obviously you are taking this seriously since you can't seem to just let it go.  Let it go.  I am entitled to my opinions.
Click to expand...

Again your reading comprehension skills need some serious work as no matter how I word it you keep misreading my *intent........*   (i.e. what specifically I'm responding to.....)


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained that.  The businesses have a vested interest in their employees, that they have some credentials and they are also responsible for wrongdoing.  Anonymous people on the internet are not held to the same standards.
> 
> Now, again, sorry if you took my comments personally (which you obviously have).  That was not the intent.  I'm just giving my advice from my own standpoint and experience.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be joking. Someone can fuck up your computer and blame it on the computer, previous installs, conflicting software, undetected this or that. Prove them wrong.
> 
> Employees screw up all the time. Why are you even debating the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not debating any point.  I'm giving my opinions on why I would trust a computer service rather than individuals on the internet for advice.
Click to expand...

I am not in buzziness to do computers since it pays less than other trades, but I do-do(grammatically correct dirty joke) my own computer repair and programming and have lots of experience over 25 of playing on 'puters....I had FORTRAM engineering programming in the late '80's at college...I MIKE 6 buzziness programs that you used DOS command input at Tyson's foods in the early 1990's, manually....Windows '95 programming classes at college..'98, XP, 2000, up to window's 7...


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just let it go then? * There is absolutely no need for you to be taking this all so personally.*  Relax.
> 
> 
> 
> Again........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are the one who can't seem to get a grip on yourself over a simple matter of disagreement in where a person should seek advice, you are the one with the problem here, bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice misread, care to try again or do you enjoy making yourself look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Misread?  You are using the "crazy" emoticon with me simply because I disagree with you.  Lol.
> 
> Obviously you are taking this seriously since you can't seem to just let it go.  Let it go.  I am entitled to my opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again your reading comprehension skills need some serious work as no matter how I word it you keep misreading my *intent........*   (i.e. what specifically I'm responding to.....)
Click to expand...


I don't think so.  Your "feelings" are obviously hurt by my opinions on this matter.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained that.  The businesses have a vested interest in their employees, that they have some credentials and they are also responsible for wrongdoing.  Anonymous people on the internet are not held to the same standards.
> 
> Now, again, sorry if you took my comments personally (which you obviously have).  That was not the intent.  I'm just giving my advice from my own standpoint and experience.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be joking. Someone can fuck up your computer and blame it on the computer, previous installs, conflicting software, undetected this or that. Prove them wrong.
> 
> Employees screw up all the time. Why are you even debating the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not debating any point.  I'm giving my opinions on why I would trust a computer service rather than individuals on the internet for advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not in buzziness to do computers since it pays less than other trades, but I do-do(grammatically correct dirty joke) my own computer repair and programming and have lots of experience over 25 of playing on 'puters....I had FORTRAM engineering programming in the late '80's at college...I MIKE 6 buzziness programs that you used DOS command input at Tyson's foods in the early 1990's, manually....Windows's '95 programming classes at college..'98, XP, 2000, up to window's 7...
Click to expand...


Oh, well, bravo.  Lol.  You are the epitome of awesomeness, indeed.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just let it go then? * There is absolutely no need for you to be taking this all so personally.*  Relax.
> 
> 
> 
> Again........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are the one who can't seem to get a grip on yourself over a simple matter of disagreement in where a person should seek advice, you are the one with the problem here, bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice misread, care to try again or do you enjoy making yourself look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Misread?  You are using the "crazy" emoticon with me simply because I disagree with you.  Lol.
> 
> Obviously you are taking this seriously since you can't seem to just let it go.  Let it go.  I am entitled to my opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again your reading comprehension skills need some serious work as no matter how I word it you keep misreading my *intent........*   (i.e. what specifically I'm responding to.....)
Click to expand...


Just let it go.  We have a difference in opinion on the matter.  I said I don't think it's a good idea to get advice from god knows who on the internet, and you think it's a bad idea to get advice from a professional service.  Whatevs.  You are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained that.  The businesses have a vested interest in their employees, that they have some credentials and they are also responsible for wrongdoing.  Anonymous people on the internet are not held to the same standards.
> 
> Now, again, sorry if you took my comments personally (which you obviously have).  That was not the intent.  I'm just giving my advice from my own standpoint and experience.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be joking. Someone can fuck up your computer and blame it on the computer, previous installs, conflicting software, undetected this or that. Prove them wrong.
> 
> Employees screw up all the time. Why are you even debating the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not debating any point.  I'm giving my opinions on why I would trust a computer service rather than individuals on the internet for advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not in buzziness to do computers since it pays less than other trades, but I do-do(grammatically correct dirty joke) my own computer repair and programming and have lots of experience over 25 of playing on 'puters....I had FORTRAM engineering programming in the late '80's at college...I MIKE 6 buzziness programs that you used DOS command input at Tyson's foods in the early 1990's, manually....Windows's '95 programming classes at college..'98, XP, 2000, up to window's 7...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well, bravo.  Lol.  You are the epitome of awesomeness, indeed.
Click to expand...

It's just a hobby, from the days when I used to fix missiles and guidance systems for the Army..My kids do it also.....


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are the one who can't seem to get a grip on yourself over a simple matter of disagreement in where a person should seek advice, you are the one with the problem here, bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice misread, care to try again or do you enjoy making yourself look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Misread?  You are using the "crazy" emoticon with me simply because I disagree with you.  Lol.
> 
> Obviously you are taking this seriously since you can't seem to just let it go.  Let it go.  I am entitled to my opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again your reading comprehension skills need some serious work as no matter how I word it you keep misreading my *intent........*   (i.e. what specifically I'm responding to.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Your "feelings" are obviously hurt by my opinions on this matter.
Click to expand...

Well either you're looking for a fight or you're projecting.  I can't help either one. Have a nice day........


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are the one who can't seem to get a grip on yourself over a simple matter of disagreement in where a person should seek advice, you are the one with the problem here, bud.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice misread, care to try again or do you enjoy making yourself look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Misread?  You are using the "crazy" emoticon with me simply because I disagree with you.  Lol.
> 
> Obviously you are taking this seriously since you can't seem to just let it go.  Let it go.  I am entitled to my opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again your reading comprehension skills need some serious work as no matter how I word it you keep misreading my *intent........*   (i.e. what specifically I'm responding to.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Your "feelings" are obviously hurt by my opinions on this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well either you're looking for a fight or you're projecting.  I can't help either one. Have a nice day........
Click to expand...


That would be yourself who has been throwing a hissy fit since I posted my opinion that I think people should get computer advice from professionals.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, and just because you tinker with computers doesn't make you an expert at troubleshooting.


----------



## Alex.

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are certified and their work is guaranteed. I'm willing to bet they have more credentials than your average "keyboard warriors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, probably not.
> Take me...I have been hacking (the correct use of the word - coding) since 1986.  I have probably more computer knowledge in my right pinkie than the script kiddies that work at Best Buy...their main M.O. is "does it boot up...no?...okay then reinstall...that'll be $100 please"
> Or if your video card fails...they can unscrew one screw, slide the card out...screw it back..and let Windows find it and install it...whohoo..."that'll be $100 please". Easy money.
> 
> Today - the overwhelming number one problem is malware. In which there are several FREE programs anyone can install...the same program the Geek Squad charges you $100 to click on...no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used Geek Squad at least several times, and they were very knowledgeable about all things computer related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, how would you know?  As you've already stated you're computer illiterate, how would you honestly know that they know what they're talking about?  Not being nasty just asking a very valid question.
Click to expand...

I have discussed computers issues with you and other here and at several different sites. This is just like any similar type "study group", we throw some ideas around, do some research, come back and share ideas. This type of discourse is not for the lazy or fearful. Great discussions on which I relied after checking and cross checking.


Geek Squad>>>>Geek Squad  Overall rating 1 star out of 5-


----------



## longknife

Bonzi said:


> What would cause a PC to stall when updating to the point where you have to refresh or reinstall every week or so?
> 
> Any clues/ideas?



Probably have a corrupted cache or some viruses embedded. Take it to a pro and get it cleaned up. Should cost a whole lot less than a new PC.


----------



## HaShev

iamwhatiseem's reply is most probable.
The error loop is in constantly downloading the same updates.  To fix this but most likely temporary is by going to the troubleshooter icon then choosing the 
repair windows update link then
 clicking advanced link and choosing repair using administrator rights and it will repair your update errors.
If you just choose repair update errors without going to advanced link it will search then tell you on pop up that you have no permission rights and do you want to search using administrator rights so just choose yes in that scenerio and shortly the auto repairs are made.   You might have to do this a lot as the problem seems to come back.

Regarding pressing f8, that's no longer in windows 8 and if your system correct disc gets frozen you can be in a constant loop where f8 or any number won't save you and you will be letting the Fbombs fly  *L*.
I think for that pressing escape and choosing to cancel repair disc works to get you off the crazy loop.  

Anyway updates can take a long time to configure and if someone shuts down during it, then it can cause irreversable errors where updates won't work and the reversal takes the same painstaking time.


----------

